# Info - London



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

So I was researching today and found an old post by TLI w/jade and here is what her post said:

"I got Gia when she was 18 weeks old because she was too small to leave the breeder before that. She was 1 lb. 3/4 oz. when I got her. I'm not sure what she weighed at 8 weeks, though. I got Jade when she was 14 weeks old, and only because the lady knew that I had experience with tinies. She weighed 12 oz. when I brought her home. "

London currently weighs 14oz today and is 14 weeks old. Yes, he is a teeny but there are teenies our there that are healthy. I spoke with the breeder on the phone today and she said other than being tiny he is completely healthy. He has an appt with my vet the day after he comes home and we will discuss his health thoroughly at that time. I am willing to deal with whatever is necessary and to love him to pieces. He will be coming home the weekend of March 10th. Not sure yet but trying to go pick him up in California. Praying it all works out so he doesn't have to fly.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hope it works out that you can bring him home yourself!!!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

cherper said:


> I hope it works out that you can bring him home yourself!!!


Yes, I hope so too!!! We are traveling to Hawaii and on the way home our transfer is in San Francisco and the breeder lives only 2 hours away and agreed to bring him to me. BUT, the problem is our layover is only 1 hour and there is ALOT that has to happen in that 1 hour to get him on the plane. I'm sooooo hoping it works out but not 100% sure yet. Both myself and the breeder would rather do it this way but it's all got to work out perfectly for it to happen. Please say some prayers.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Will do! Keep us posted


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> Yes, I hope so too!!! We are traveling to Hawaii and on the way home our transfer is in San Francisco and the breeder lives only 2 hours away and agreed to bring him to me. BUT, the problem is our layover is only 1 hour and there is ALOT that has to happen in that 1 hour to get him on the plane. I'm sooooo hoping it works out but not 100% sure yet. Both myself and the breeder would rather do it this way but it's all got to work out perfectly for it to happen. Please say some prayers.


Done. But if a snag occurs you could always hop on the next flight right? Or even change your ticket at a small charge for a later flight? If that were a possibility it would give you and the breeder time to acquaint in person too. If not...prayers, warm well wishes etc...coming your way!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mel's chi's said:


> Done. But if a snag occurs you could always hop on the next flight right? Or even change your ticket at a small charge for a later flight? If that were a possibility it would give you and the breeder time to acquaint in person too. If not...prayers, warm well wishes etc...coming your way!


There's no way we can take a later flight cause as it is we aren't getting home til 2am and my kids have a youth event to go to the next day then are going to NY to audition for The Voice. So, there's no way we can stay there any later. I wish we could. But, if it doesn't work out, then he's going to have to fly in later that day or the next. We will see. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww bless you for your dedication! Were you able to get a response from the breeder on the PLL, PRA and/or other *genetic* health testing on the parents? I'd make sure to verify proof of that at least (just a vet exam isn't the same); as that could put your mind to ease at least about some of the concerns.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah good you should go and get him. If you are committed to him, you are doing right by him to go and get him yourself. He is much too fragile to fly alone--that is for certain. Best of luck with your plans...


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hope it all works out


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

“Five hours after 81 healthy puppies were put aboard a TWA passenger jet en route from Kansas City to St. Louis, baggage handlers discovered 50 of the puppies were dead due to heat exposure of suffocation. When a Continental jet bound for Denver was delayed for three hours in Philadelphia, three of the five Samoyed dogs being transported in the plane's cargo hold were found dead on arrival.” According to the Animal Legal Defense Fund (ALDF), “Too many animals needlessly suffer injury or die each year—and an airline’s only liability for the often gruesome death of a beloved pet is limited to the *value of a piece of luggage.*” 

“The United States Department of Agriculture (USDA)… states that… there is limited temperature control and very little ventilation in these luggage compartments. Moreover, one airline pilot stated that, even with temperature control, these are often imprecise. Crew members, he said, “rely on passenger complaints” to gauge the temperature in the passenger section. In the belly, where temperature control is even more imprecise, *there is no one to hear the animals complain*.”


Here is the site these articles came from if you want to read more.

www.puppyaircare.com

Car & Plane Dangers




I kept trying to post on this thread and editing myself over
and over because everything I say sounds rude. However,
I find the safety of this animal should far exceed the convenience 
of your family. I am hoping you have no clue about the hazards
involved in shipping a puppy via airline as FREIGHT. Most breeders
refuse to "ship" puppies for these reasons. Maybe these
articles will help.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Christabelle said:


> “Five hours after 81 healthy puppies were put aboard a TWA passenger jet en route from Kansas City to St. Louis, baggage handlers discovered 50 of the puppies were dead due to heat exposure of suffocation. When a Continental jet bound for Denver was delayed for three hours in Philadelphia, three of the five Samoyed dogs being transported in the plane's cargo hold were found dead on arrival.” According to the Animal Legal Defense Fund (ALDF), “Too many animals needlessly suffer injury or die each year—and an airline’s only liability for the often gruesome death of a beloved pet is limited to the *value of a piece of luggage.*”
> 
> “The United States Department of Agriculture (USDA)… states that… there is limited temperature control and very little ventilation in these luggage compartments. Moreover, one airline pilot stated that, even with temperature control, these are often imprecise. Crew members, he said, “rely on passenger complaints” to gauge the temperature in the passenger section. In the belly, where temperature control is even more imprecise, *there is no one to hear the animals complain*.”
> 
> ...


Excuse me??!! Yes, very rude and it's people like you that was the reason I left this board a year ago!!!!!! My family is non of your business!!!!!!! And the welfare of my family is of utmost importance along with my animals!!!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think Christabelle's post is rude. She is someone who is genuinly concerned and she's just trying to make sure you are aware of the potential dangers of shipping a puppy, especially one of the size you are dealing with.

In the end you are going to do what you're going to do. You've come here asking for information and some very experienced and knowledgeable people have taken the time to pass on what they know to you. If you choose to ignore their advice that is totally your decision and but please don't discourage people being open and honest with their advice because that is what I and many others come to this site for.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sure Christa didn't mean any harm. There aren't many people much sweeter
than her, she is a good girl. I think she was just showing concern, because she
loves and cares about all dogs' welfare, including your little one.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I don't think Christa is rude at all. She is just concerned about that tiny puppy. 
That article was a real eye opener.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Christa's post was not rude. It was factual. Dogs flying cargo are at risk. Now imagine putting a fragile tiny 1 pound puppy on a cargo flight.... all the way across the country. Perhaps with multiple layovers. Do you not see the risk? Personally, I would question the ethics of a breeder who would do that. Many breeders will sell tinies ONLY if they are hand carried on the plane. I don't know of ONE who would put a tiny chi puppy on a plane to fly across the country in cargo.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

What gets me is all the comments about caring for the health of the dog......he's MY dog. Don't you think I care about him and his well being more than you all??!!! That's the part that gets me.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It's human nature. Many of us have been there. It has happened to me.

We fall in love with a picture or an idea of a dog. It is hard to separate the new found adoration from facts. I had a dog picked out on "paper" so to speak and was told by several here that she was not the dog for me and I received very detailed explanation why. I insisted and we drove a couple of hours to see her. Thankfully, I knew right away that she was not right because I had not put up a wall to what they had said to me and I was able to objectively see, know and decide. 

It is clear that you want a very tiny dog. His size seems to be very important. It is reasonable to have or get what you what you want. Many here want a blue or a merle or a dog with a particular this or a particular that. They are willing to accept the things that come along with that or you will read that many here had no idea the issues that could come along with the particulars that they want and find those things out later. That can make for some sad, painful and costly discoveries.

I think that no one is here is trying to dampen your excitement for finding exactly the dog you want. It does read like you want a tiny dog no matter what and are willing to accept him at any cost (all the issues that can come with a super tiny dog-I'll not recount those, you have received clear detail on all of that). 

You have likely asked yourself what will you do/feel like/feel toward him is he turns out to be nice and averaged sized or has liver or incontinence issues, a too small jaw/overbite with a tongue that hangs out and so on. You likely are also prepared to manage the expenses and all the emotion that would accompany those issues. For me, personally, one of the most frustrating things about reading this board is people who clearly have sick, ill or injured dogs but will not seek treatment or manage their care with follow up treatment. I do not believe that would be you. At all. 

I stated before that I could not buy a dog that I had not met first nor from a breeder who's home and set up I had not seen myself. That is just me. MANY here fly to pick up dogs for show and breeding which is very common. I am just a pet owner. In fact, I just told the Vet Monday that we "collect" purebred, AKC registered dogs who are show and breeding program "rejects". They are PERFECT for us. I do hope that his breeder will only offer him with AKC Limited registration rather than full. That would help you know how reputable she is as a breeder. 

A dog's health and temperament will trump size any day. I can tell you that firsthand. My girls are average sized. The smallest at 3.5 pounds can inadvertently get scooted across the hard wood floor by one of us in sock feet because 3.5 pounds, while average for a Chi, is actually really very small and we have to be careful. I cannot imagine if we had small children tangled up with her!

I wish you the best with whatever you decide. I do think that it is important for you to objectively-without the emotion tied to a cute puppy-evaluate all that you are considering. Perhaps send pictures to a Vet or breeder that you know and trust to help get a factual/non-emotional perspective. 

I hope for you a healthy, well adjusted and happy dog!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Karens post is fabulous!

It is clear you just want a tiny dog no matter the costs. That is your perogative but you have to remember this forum is public and information is out there for everyone.

You have been very defensive with your responses where people including myself have told you your dog is not sound and has a number of issues which could be more due to his size. 

From what you have said I for one don't think this breeder is very reputable (charging a large amount for a dog with a massive overbite and roached back, shipping a tiny pup etc) but that is just my opinion. I am sure you are very concerned of the health and welfare of this puppy as are a lot of other people but they are just trying to make you and others who maybe reading aware of possible problems.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Removed because I do not want to contribute to bad feelings.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He will probably be just fine. You need to be sure he eats 4-5 times a day and until you know he is doing well, I would get up once in the night and check on him, and get him to eat a little something. I also recommend adding about a tablespoon of karo syrup to his drinking water until he is about a pound and a half. The biggest problem with smaller chihuahuas is hypoglycemia - drops in blood sugar. If you aren't familiar with this then do some googling on the topic to learn what to look for and how to keep it from happening. Generally by 2 lbs/16 weeks this is outgrown but your guy is a bit smaller and so I would go by the 2 lb rule. 

Buy a tube of Nutrical and rub some on his gums am & pm as well, about the size of a pea or so. This also helps regulate his blood sugar. 

Finally, since he is small, I would buy a small pet heating pad for in his bed/crate at night. Smaller dogs have a harder time regulating body heat than bigger, chubbier ones do. If they have to work too hard to stay warm, this can cause a sugar drop as well.

Don't worry though, it probably will be just fine!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> He will probably be just fine. You need to be sure he eats 4-5 times a day and until you know he is doing well, I would get up once in the night and check on him, and get him to eat a little something. I also recommend adding about a tablespoon of karo syrup to his drinking water until he is about a pound and a half. The biggest problem with smaller chihuahuas is hypoglycemia - drops in blood sugar. If you aren't familiar with this then do some googling on the topic to learn what to look for and how to keep it from happening. Generally by 2 lbs/16 weeks this is outgrown but your guy is a bit smaller and so I would go by the 2 lb rule.
> 
> Buy a tube of Nutrical and rub some on his gums am & pm as well, about the size of a pea or so. This also helps regulate his blood sugar.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear some positive threads,instead of negative ones.I always wonder if some people don't take these tiny ones or ones that are back street breeders what will happen to them !!! put to sleep ???? go to somebody as a toy for their kids ?


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!!! I have to admit its not so much WANTING a tiny but I'm drawn to him. I want him cause I KNOW I can and will take care of him. My kids are grown so I have the time and ability to do it. I don't care about the costs. We are completely debt free and own 2 paid off rental properties so cost isn't an issue. I feel for this little guy and no matter what I don't want to see him going to someone with a kid that's gonna drop him or someone who doesn't have time for him. I feel like I am in a way rescuing him!!!!! Did you ever stop to think of that. I'm glad I don't have to have the PERFECT dog. We are not perfect so why does a dog have to be perfect or else we don't get them. Thank God some people want the imperfect ones!!!!! Thank you for the positive responses. I appreciate it. For the comments about the breeder. You know NOTHING about her or what our conversations have been. So for your info she DOESN'T want to fly him cargo!!!!!! She is VERY concerned about him and his welfare. He was not overpriced cause of his size. In fact he was cheaper than a lot of her puppies. So until you know how can you just assume things. Now on to more important things.....getting my little man home safe and sound.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I am sorry. I really did not mean to add a negative comment. I am happy for you - any animal is a blessing.

I have learned a lot on this forum and tend to see the positive in what people post. I really believe everyone is trying to help in their own ways.

I am sure that little London will be as spoiled as every chi represented on this forum. That is after all what we do. Congratulations.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bandit said:


> I am sorry. I really did not mean to add a negative comment. I am happy for you - any animal is a blessing.
> 
> I have learned a lot on this forum and tend to see the positive in what people post. I really believe everyone is trying to help in their own ways.
> 
> I am sure that little London will be as spoiled as every chi represented on this forum. That is after all what we do. Congratulations.


Thank you. That means a lot. Both the breeder and I are working tirelessly to bring him home as safe as possible. We have his best interest #1 on our priority list!!!!!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

FYI- BREEDER JUST OFFERED $100 TOWARDS MY AIRFARE IF I FLY OUT TO PICK HIM UP!!!!! Sounds like a FABULOUS breeder to me!!!! She doesn't have to do that!! 

Also, where is TLI with little Jade?? Is she still on this forum? Would love to chat with her about tinies. Thanks!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I do not know if this is a reputable breeder who has good intentions or not, so I'm not commenting on that.

But I do know that you are buying a puppy, not rescuing him. He is a tiny Chi
who is currently a high demand. By bying him you are supporting the breeding
of tiny Chihuahuas. You are not rescuing a dog in need, you are purchasing a dog,
there is a big difference. When you buy a dog you are supporting the seller,
you are encouraging them to breed, by giving them business. When you rescue,
you take on a responsibility that someone did not want, you help stop the
breeding cycle because 99% of the time when you rescue from a shelter the 
dog is or will be spayed/neutered. You are not buying because you only pay
for a fraction of the medical costs. This is the difference between buying
aka supporting a breeder and rescuing. There is absolutely nothing wrong
with supporting a reputable breeder who breeds to protect and better the breed.
Rescuing is not always an easy process and is not for everyone, therefore if you
trust the intentions of your breeder than go ahead and buy the puppy, just
keep in mind that he will not be doomed if you do not buy him, someone else
will. Yes even Chihuahuas end up being dumped or worse, but if you truly
believe that this is not a greedy back yard breeder you are dealing with,
then there are no worries about the pup suffering if you do not take him, right? 
I honestly wish you and your puppy best of luck. Also I wanted to add, I did not 
see any negativity or mean comments regarding London, all I saw on your thread is 
concern from people who have lived and seen bad breeders and sick puppies, therefore 
are making sure you are aware of what you might be getting into. From my understanding,
it was just a word of caution, not hate or rudeness. I definitely do not mean any disrespect 
towards you at all. Take good care, hope all goes well.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

mommasboy said:


> Thank you!!!!!!! I have to admit its not so much WANTING a tiny but I'm drawn to him. I want him cause I KNOW I can and will take care of him. My kids are grown so I have the time and ability to do it. I don't care about the costs. We are completely debt free and own 2 paid off rental properties so cost isn't an issue. I feel for this little guy and no matter what I don't want to see him going to someone with a kid that's gonna drop him or someone who doesn't have time for him. I feel like I am in a way rescuing him!!!!! Did you ever stop to think of that. I'm glad I don't have to have the PERFECT dog. We are not perfect so why does a dog have to be perfect or else we don't get them. Thank God some people want the imperfect ones!!!!! Thank you for the positive responses. I appreciate it. For the comments about the breeder. You know NOTHING about her or what our conversations have been. So for your info she DOESN'T want to fly him cargo!!!!!! She is VERY concerned about him and his welfare. He was not overpriced cause of his size. In fact he was cheaper than a lot of her puppies. So until you know how can you just assume things. Now on to more important things.....getting my little man home safe and sound.


I am glad you have the time to care for him. Sounds like he is getting a fabulous home!!! 
The comments about price were because you said he was "very expensive". I think everyone wondered why he would be so expensive if he did indeed have some existing health issues. Looking out for you was our concern. Just don't want you to get "took" as so many people charge an arm and a leg for a pup because they can get it.
Anxious for you to get him home and put up a load of pics for us to drool over!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> FYI- BREEDER JUST OFFERED $100 TOWARDS MY AIRFARE IF I FLY OUT TO PICK HIM UP!!!!! Sounds like a FABULOUS breeder to me!!!! She doesn't have to do that!!
> 
> Also, where is TLI with little Jade?? Is she still on this forum? Would love to chat with her about tinies. Thanks!


That sounds wonderful! I'm happy he will be in good hands with you, you are obviously getting him because he is fragile and needs special needs that you are willing to provide for him. I for one see your good intentions.

Yes, there is a cycle to be broken with backyard breeders, but I don't think the breeder would chip in if she was such an irresponsible breeder. None of us have seen other dogs that this breeder has so I think it's unfair to comment how "bad" this breeder is or call her a backyard breeder because of one tiny puppy. 

I've seen perfectly healthy humans get physically or mentally challenged children so assuming the same for animals who knows maybe in this chihuahua litter there were 3 healthy puppies and one tiny. Sometimes these things happen.

She has told us the breeder is a good person, so why don't we take her word for it and be happy for her...


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I apologize if my post came across as rude to you,
that was certainly NOT my intention. I also realize that 
you are already attached to this puppy, that's why I felt
it was important to point out all the dangers involved in
flying a puppy alone across country. At the time I could
only imagine how horrible it would be if he were lost, or
harmed or worse. 

Whatever happens, most importantly, I hope that this 
puppy is safe and sound.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have followed London's story on 3 separate threads. He is an absolutely darling little fellow, and I have no doubt that you will give him excellent care once he is in your care. I do not think that Christa meant anything rude by her comments as evidenced by her apology right before my post. Maybe just considered yourself blessed with so many people who care so much for you that they will try to tell you what they think is best not tell you what they think you want to hear. As I said, I have followed London's story and maybe I missed it but I don't remember how in the world did you find him since your in New Jersey and he's in Californina if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> I have followed London's story on 3 separate threads. He is an absolutely darling little fellow, and I have no doubt that you will give him excellent care once he is in your care. I do not think that Christa meant anything rude by her comments as evidenced by her apology right before my post. Maybe just considered yourself blessed with so many people who care so much for you that they will try to tell you what they think is best not tell you what they think you want to hear. As I said, I have followed London's story and maybe I missed it but I don't remember how in the world did you find him since your in New Jersey and he's in Californina if you don't mind me asking?


Initially I was going to rescue a tiny chi baby from SC. My cousin runs a rescue. Then one of the workers adopted her. She was a seizure dog. I didn't care. I've had seizure dogs before. I was so upset cause I wanted her. So I was just sitting one night searching online for Chis and stumbled upon this cute little thing!!!! So, I feel it was fate!!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

LittleLuxie said:


> That sounds wonderful! I'm happy he will be in good hands with you, you are obviously getting him because he is fragile and needs special needs that you are willing to provide for him. I for one see your good intentions.
> 
> Yes, there is a cycle to be broken with backyard breeders, but I don't think the breeder would chip in if she was such an irresponsible breeder. None of us have seen other dogs that this breeder has so I think it's unfair to comment how "bad" this breeder is or call her a backyard breeder because of one tiny puppy.
> 
> ...


And you are exactly right. I have seen all her available puppies and he is the ONLY tiny. Everyone else is "normal" size chis. She doesn't breed for tinies.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Christabelle said:


> I apologize if my post came across as rude to you,
> that was certainly NOT my intention. I also realize that
> you are already attached to this puppy, that's why I felt
> it was important to point out all the dangers involved in
> ...


Thanks and yes, this puppy will definitely be safe and sound. Theres no doubt about that. I did read the articles and found it interesting that the article said that the actual flying is safe but the incidents occur during transfers or on the ground. If we HAVE to fly him in, he will be put on a direct flight no matter how much it costs. We discussed that today also. The thing that was rude is what you said about my family. My family is VERY important to me as well as my dogs.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I do not know if this is a reputable breeder who has good intentions or not, so I'm not commenting on that.
> 
> But I do know that you are buying a puppy, not rescuing him. He is a tiny Chi
> who is currently a high demand. By bying him you are supporting the breeding
> ...


Wow, thanks for all that info, but I'm full aware what rescue is. I have rescued over 10 greyhounds in my lifetime. In fact, for 5 yrs I was foster coordinator of a greyhound rescue. So I know what the differences are.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> Wow, thanks for all that info, but I'm full aware what rescue is. I have rescued over 10 greyhounds in my lifetime. In fact, for 5 yrs I was foster coordinator of a greyhound rescue. So I know what the differences are.


Sorry about that, didn't mean to offend. Just replied, because you mentioned you 
were rescuing your pup. Good on you for helping greyhounds, it's very admirable.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Sorry about that, didn't mean to offend. Just replied, because you mentioned you
> were rescuing your pup. Good on you for helping greyhounds, it's very admirable.


It was a figure of speech. Rescuing him from getting into a house with a bunch of kids carrying him around. I believe that was exactly what I said. I didn't realize I needed to clarify every word I say. Good grief. This is ridiculous.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> It was a figure of speech. Rescuing him from getting into a house with a bunch of kids carrying him around. I believe that was exactly what I said. I didn't realize I needed to clarify every word I say. Good grief. This is ridiculous.



There is no need to be rude, I did apologize. I often hear about folks "rescuing",
so as a rescuer I felt I had to say something. You corrected me, I said sorry, 
no need to carry on. I honestly wish you well, I'm not out to get you.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> There is no need to be rude, I did apologize. I often hear about folks "rescuing",
> so as a rescuer I felt I had to say something. You corrected me, I said sorry,
> no need to carry on. I honestly wish you well, I'm not out to get you.


Sorry, it's just getting old.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> Sorry, it's just getting old.


I'm sorry too, it's all peachy, don't worry.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I have watched this thread for days now. Somebody is very proud of her new boy and posts some pictures out of sheer happiness and being a new proud mommy to be she wants to show him off.

Instead of happiness from others she got told he has health issues, parrot mouth, bad back, buying from a bad breeder, etcetera.

I don't think that was the purpose of the first post of the pictures of the new baby. Who on here is qualified to make a health decision merely on a couple of pictures.

And please do not go into rescues. It is very hard here in Toronto, Ontario to rescue a dog. It is very expensive, $400, and also very hard to do with all the questions they ask. My sister-in-law got rejected because she did not have a vet reference. If you do not have an animal, you do not have a vet. Very simple but they rejected her because of that.

Everyone on here should be happy about London instead of giving all the negativity that this thread has become.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

HI good luck with your new baby hope he arrives all sweet and healthy and everything you want im sure he will when are you getting him can you send pics thank you


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

I am sorry timmysmom, but I have to respectfully disagree. There are so many chihuahuas every day heartbreakingly euthanized or worse all over the US. why? In large part because of backyard breeders after a quick buck, or even worse puppy mills. Some of the worst of the worst are breeders breeding for the so-called "teacups" or "tiny". People here are only trying to inform the op and others here about unscrupulous breeders and trying to look out for the tiny life.

I don't think anyone here was rude. They were all just trying to be helpful. There are still people out there supporting the horrors of puppy mills by purchasing puppies through brokers or pet shops. Should people gush over such a purchase and not think of the horrific conditions they are sentancing the parents of the puppy to?

Op, I don't mean to imply that your breeder is any of the above, though I am sure how you could see how people might get the wrong idea based on some of the earlier posts. It is often hard to convey thoroughly on the Internet. I wish the absolute best for little London.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I am in no way condemning rescues. I have often looked in California on petfinder how many poor hopeless chihuahuas there are. And if I lived there I would probably have 20, my fiancee would not be happy with that scenario, lol.

I was making a point that here in Ontario it is very hard, if not next to impossible to get a rescue dog. The cost is very expensive and the 10 pages of questions is next to impossible to qualify.

That having been said, maybe if the rescues were a little bit easier for most people than people would not have to go to the others, puppymills, back yard breeders, pet shops etcetera.

I got Timmy the love of my life, off the internet, it was a different scenario, because he did not have to be shipped. The breeder drove to my house, without a deposit, and brought Timmy to me. When he opened the carrier, this little 1 pound boy came running to me and gave me the biggest kisses. All in a new environment. And the love just continued from that day. I did not meet Timmy's parents, I saw pictures. But it has been the best thing I have ever done.

I love Timmy so much that sometimes just looking at him brings tears to my eyes. I would never change anything.

Sometimes you just know that that puppy belongs to you.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I tried asking this on one of the first pages but I think it got lost amongst the other posts, haha. 
I just wondered if the breeder had responded to your inquiries about the genetic health testing? I thought you said in another thread somewhere that you sent her an email to ask about them and just wondered if she got back to you. You might have nothing to worry about; if she's able to provide proof that the parents had OFA Cardiac, OFA Patella and CERF eye testing done those are the recommended ones. (Thanks Tracy, I had to dig up your post and copy/paste LOL.) Reese and Miley posted on your Photos thread too the difference between a BYB's "health guarantee" and actual health testing. A "Health Guarantee" is meaningless and basically just a breeders agreement to pay you back or refund the dog if it gets ill. Genetic health testing actually helps you learn whether some of the most common problems in Chihuahuas are present in the heritage; and is the foundation of any good breeding program. =) I know I'm just repeating myself and others; but I just wondered if she was able to provide that information for you. She might be a perfectly reputable breeder who health tests for all we know lol. And if that's the case I just want more pix cuz he's adorable. =D


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This is now closed


----------

